# Budgie poetry



## ThetaChicken (Mar 11, 2016)

A little poem I composed today. 

"The Flight of the Budgerigar"

Soaring across the desert land,
Water not in sight,
Miles and miles of endless sand,
This is the budgie's flight.
Rather nomadic birds they be,
Living way Down Under,
Forest, desert, mountain, sea,
Their survival is a wonder.
So when they go to forage,
They must be very fleeting, 
For it certainly takes some courage, 
Knowing you are good eating.
And if just ONE hears danger,
Soon they ALL will rise,
Cause budgies can't feel anger,
Towards those who save their lives.
But so much for team thinking,
When the flock happens upon an oasis,
Some poor birds start sinking,
Because they couldn't find any good places. 
And even with all their perils,
Budgies have yet another plight,
Men and shotgun barrels,
That is a budgie's fight.

Hope you all like!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks so much I loved it.I wished I knew poetry lol.blessings :green pied: where art though oh budgie.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*You are very talented! :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing your work.
:thumbup:


----------

